# Easy-Peasy Eye Tutorial: One Palette, One Brush, Two Looks



## eulchen (Nov 20, 2007)

as requested by clamster and nunu. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Something using the colors from the 

 from the MAC 2007 holiday collection._

 
i know its pretty easy, but thats what i do with the palette. if you want, i can add other looks with other colours that arent part of the palette. this tutorial is however, made to show you how to make two easy looks, if you just got one palette with you. (and your face stuff, and lip stuff, and primer and mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Basic stuff, so to say.

I completely ignored all of the face and lip stuff in this tutorial. feel free to do it as you normally do (plus, there are tons of better threads to show you how to do your face than i do it, which consists of concealer plus MSFN and inapprobiate use of blush, sometimes.) This is also why I do not wear any face or lip stuff whatsoever in this tutorial. It was late, and I didn´t feel like doing the whole set. Sorry.

also, i know my eyebrows do not comply with the general eyebrow look. im a sissy at pulling brows and therefore all i ever do is getting the monobrow seperated and teasing my sister who overplucked and hasnt left any hairs now. 

and another sorry for the quality of the pics. ive tried several settings of my camera, but whatever i do, it seems to wash out the colours. imagine them darker and more vivid in real life, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heres what well need for the eyes.







and these are the two looks were going for:

Blue Look and Brown Look







(i swear, they really were much darker in real life...)

Blue Look

we start off with the primer, i took Bare Canvas. apply to lid.













then take your se213 brush that came with the palette and load generously with Silver Fog. apply to inner v and above and along the crease.













then, wipe your brush and load generously with Stately Black. apply to lid, outer v, outer part of the crease, and a little under the eye to make it appear larger.









wipe your brush and blend!





wipe again, and now, only dip the tip of your brush in Velvet Lady. gently apply E/S with tips along the outer V.





and blend. now, wipe your brush very thorough, and load with Crème Royale. apply under brow and blend into Silver Fog.









there you go:









now, entrance my darling: Plushlash Mascara in black. coat at least twice.








(it took quite some persuasion to not let my mouth stay open while doing this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

finished.














now... wipe it all off. i use LUSH´s Ultrabland. yes i am biased, but this is seriously the best thing to take your make-up off, period.





and start again with Bare Canvas over the whole lid. you know the drill.





take your cleaned brush and load it with Crème Royale. apply to inner corner, all along the crease and up to the brow.









pretty. now, wipe brush and load with Honey Lust. apply on lid, a little bit over the crease, and a little bit on the outside under the eye.

















blend. wipe brush (i repeat myself, dont i?) and dip tips in Manor. apply in outer V, along the crease until the middle of the lid.









blend.





almost there! lets bring back my darling... mascara!









finished!













now, take off with Ultrabland and go to bed. Thanks for looking! 

(yes, I do wear powder and concealer along with my eye make-up when i leave the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PMBG83 (Nov 20, 2007)

easy quick. i love it!


----------



## nunu (Nov 20, 2007)

great tutorial! I haven't used my palette yet but now i'm  going to make use out of it! thanks


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome! thanks!


----------

